
AngularJS Learning Resources - jeffcunningham
https://github.com/jmcunningham/AngularJS-Learning
======
davemo
I've been working on a screencast series that should get you up to speed on
AngularJS pretty quickly; I've got 3 parts so far:

* Part 1: Intro to Angular JS (50 minutes) [1]

* Part 2: End to End with Angular JS (52 minutes) [2]

* Part 3: Security with Angular JS (30 minutes) [3]

[1] -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ILQOFAgaXE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ILQOFAgaXE)

[2] -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqAyiqUs93c](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqAyiqUs93c)

[3] - [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ifoT-
Id54](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ifoT-Id54)

~~~
throwaway1979
End-to-end sounds interesting! Thanks for creating this. I'll watch these
tonight!

I've been playing with Angular for a lil bit. The things that frustrate me as
a learner are:

1) Lack of good end-to-end examples.

2) Situations where things just don't work, and give no feedback as to what
went wrong. Am I just using Angular JS incorrectly or does this happen to
everyone?

~~~
taybul
While learning Angular, it pays to really understand how the $scope works,
when $watch'es are fired, and when you need to explicitly call an $apply, etc.
What are some examples where things just don't work? While I was learning
angular, a lot of times I had assumed things were available in scope when they
were not. Some built-in directives like ng-repeat will create local copies of
scope so I would try to change a variable directly expecting the parent to
pick it up but it won't. Now my issues are simply misuse of the APIs.
Eventually you will "get" the way angular works and instinctively know how to
write with it.

~~~
throwaway1979
Thx for the kind words of encouragement. There is something elegant about
angular and I'm going to keep slogging on. I think you're spot on about
mechanisms .. I don't grok how angular does its magic and I think that is a
big problem for me. Any suggestion on how one goes about learning Angular
internals sans looking at the source code?

I used Angular for two hackathons so far and didn't keep track of what didn't
work. It was just a matter of ... let me try something a different way ... and
poof ... it worked. Not very scientific I'm afraid.

~~~
grogs
Install Batarang for debugging scope issues. Don't be afraid of looking at the
source, it's a great way to learn. Write some directives and then look at the
ones provided by angular - and realise they're not cryptic.

------
at-fates-hands
Please, please, please don't forget about the Angular UI and their ui-router!!

The first project I was working on had several complex nested views and this
little piece of software made my life sooooo much easier. I wasted so much
time trying to find a resource about how to handle nested views. Hopefully
this will save someone else some time in the future.

Angular UI Router: [https://github.com/angular-ui/ui-
router](https://github.com/angular-ui/ui-router)

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
+! for router, couldn't live without it. We use it here:
[http://brandid.github.io/parse-angular-
demo&#x2F](http://brandid.github.io/parse-angular-demo&#x2F);

------
robmcm
Odd the book isn't on the list, perhaps because it's not quite finished:
[http://www.packtpub.com/angularjs-web-application-
developmen...](http://www.packtpub.com/angularjs-web-application-
development/book)

~~~
jeffcunningham
I thought I did link to that book. I'll check again after lunch. I am reading
that book now and it is excellent so far.

Edit: The link to that book is there :)

------
matt__ring
Jeff, thanks! I was in analysis paralysis over how to handle some new
functionality & this pushed me over the edge toward trying angularJS. So far,
so good...

BTW, I bought the two cheapest ebooks in your list. Hope you got a piece! The
'Recipes' one has been the most handy so far.

~~~
jeffcunningham
Matt...glad you found it helpful. I haven't purchased the Recipes book yet,
but I might after seeing your feedback.

I've purchased the AngularJS Oreilly book (good, not great...it just didn't
feel like a well-organized book to me) and the Packt book (Web Application
Development with AngularJS)..the Packt book is excellent. At least for the
first 5 chapters I've read. Oh, and I have no "referral" params for any of
those books.

I'm personally really excited about getting to work with Angular. It has been
a lot of fun so far, and its amazing how much you can do with a small amount
of code.

------
ishbits
So I was finally freeing up sometime to learn some frontend dev. Was going to
focus on bootstrap. But would angular be better?

I'm trying to build up a toolset to rapidly build admin sections for services
I work on which don't typically have users in the traditional sense.

~~~
RussianCow
I don't think the two are at all mutually exclusive--in fact, they play very
nicely together (see [1]). Bootstrap is mainly a library to help with layout
stuff, while AngularJS provides a way to structure the logic and bind it to
the DOM. They're completely different libraries, so learn whichever is more
applicable to what you're doing (or better yet, learn both).

[1]: [http://angular-ui.github.io/bootstrap](http://angular-
ui.github.io/bootstrap)

------
grobmeier
Very good resource!

I wrote a couple of AngularJS posts myself, hopefully you think they are worth
adding: [http://www.grobmeier.de/all-posts-from-this-
blog](http://www.grobmeier.de/all-posts-from-this-blog)

~~~
jeffcunningham
I'll check them out later today. Thanks!

------
boothead
This is a really helpful and comprehensive list. Thank you! I've used knockout
(and knockback) in the past to refactor a realtime backbone app, but I'm
definitely going to give angular's tyres a kick for my next app.

------
TallboyOne
A few more that might not be on that list:
[http://pineapple.io/resources/tagged/angular-
js](http://pineapple.io/resources/tagged/angular-js)

~~~
jeffcunningham
Thanks..I'll browse through that list this weekend to see if I need to add any
of those.

------
jval
Does anyone have any great resources they can recommend regarding SEO and
Angular? I have read a lot of conflicting things so far.

------
coderguy123
"AngularJS For .Net Developers"

I don't get that. Is HTML different in Microsoft world?

~~~
Finbarr
For some definition of "different". See [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms537512%28VS.85%29....](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms537512%28VS.85%29.aspx) for example.

~~~
ajryan
Conditional comments have nothing to do with .NET devleopment.

------
ttrreeww
AngularJS, the one island of stability in a NSA world!

